# Last years merit list of Pvt.Med schools in Lahore



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi there, I need to know if any one has any information about last years merits of LMDC,CMH,FMH AND SHALAMAR.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Hi there, I need to know if any one has any information about last years merits of LMDC,CMH,FMH AND SHALAMAR.


CMH almost 77%, Shalamar 73%, LMDC, FMH don't disclose there merits.


----------



## sehrish.. (Feb 9, 2012)

which is the best private medical college?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

sehrish.. said:


> which is the best private medical college?


in lahore it's CMH


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks anas90,hope they are MBBS merits and I need honest opinion about LMDC as my parents want me to go there.inspite of few corruption cases ,need to know about their faculty,studies and USMLE ratio(above 90) of their students.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Thanks anas90,hope they are MBBS merits and I need honest opinion about LMDC as my parents want me to go there.inspite of few corruption cases ,need to know about their faculty,studies and USMLE ratio(above 90) of their students.


they are MBBS merits> take it for granted.

about LMDC> i'll suggest; 1st try for CMH & Shalamar, if you'll not b able to make there, then go for LMDC or FMH..

USMLE ratio of LMDC students may be above 90 & also there faculty is very good but there prof results are not to the par of standard medical colleges because they don't bother about academic performance of students studying there, visit UHS website & analyse results.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks ,i really appreciate your help anas90.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

amerhch said:


> Thanks ,i really appreciate your help anas90.


u r welcome#happy


----------

